# număr matricol



## big_smile29

Cum ati spune la 'numar matricol'?
Roll number cumva?
Multumesc pentru orice sugestie.


----------



## anto33

Administrative number.


----------



## big_smile29

multumesc foarte mult anto33


----------



## JulianoS

Salutare!

Aş spune mai degraba _serial number..._

_Roll number _este mai degrabă_ număr de ordine._


----------



## big_smile29

Am uitat sa mentionez ca e pentru o foaie matricola.


----------



## anto33

In WR Dictionary englez-italian am găsit identification number şi matriculation number.
http://www.wordreference.com/iten/matricola


----------



## big_smile29

Multumesc mult inca o data anto33

pana la urma am ales 'matriculation number' deoarece am gasit un echivalent in dictionarul englez-german (http://www.dict.cc/english-german/matriculation+number.html)
multumesc mult inca o data.
noapte buna


----------



## anto33

big_smile29 said:


> Multumesc mult inca o data anto33
> 
> pana la urma am ales 'matriculation number' deoarece am gasit un echivalent in dictionarul englez-german (http://www.dict.cc/english-german/matriculation+number.html)
> multumesc mult inca o data.
> noapte buna



Ne ajută şi alte limbi. Cu plăcere!


----------



## Aoyama

I'll put my grain of salt here.
In French it will be "*numéro de matricule*" which is almost exclusively used in the _military._


----------



## anto33

Aoyama said:


> I'll put my grain of salt here.
> In French it will be "*numéro de matricule*" which is almost exclusively used in the _military._


 
In Romania it is used in the educational institutions and also in the military: _număr matricol._


----------



## big_smile29

Hello there once again

Here's other links i've found for 'matriculation number':

http://dict.tu-chemnitz.de/english-german/matriculation number.html
http://germanistik.bach.univie.ac.at/hilfe.php?thema=matrnr&sprache=1

As you can see, we can either use 'matriculation number' or 'registration number'. 

Greetings,
Anca


----------



## Aoyama

For me "registration number" can be used in general, whereas "matriculation number" (which is somewhat unusual in English) has a "restricted" use (military, penitentiary) ...
Maybe not the case in Romanian, but the case (for example) in French, if not other languages (Italian, Spanish ?).


----------



## khristin

I would translate "numar matricol" by _student number_. This is what we use in schools nowadays...


----------



## big_smile29

Hello

That's a better choice indeed. I will use 'student number' in the future since I find it the most suitable translation of all.
Thank you very much.

Big hugs,
Anca


----------



## Melksedek

Since we are talking of "transcripts of records"...I would propose using "transcript number "...I believe there is a transcript register where the transcripts of records are given serial numbers...
Student number is used elsewhere in the Romanian education system and not with reference to the register of transcripts.

Cheers,
Claudiu


----------



## farscape

Păi dacă e vorba de foaia matricolă a unui elev/student, nu văd de ce "student number" nu se potrivește. Nu mi-e clară chestia cu transcripția și de unde vine ea   Oricum din 2009 de când a pornit discuția asta și până acum s-or mai fi schimbat lucrurile pe ici, pe colo, e drept... 


Best,
.


----------



## Melksedek

Hello,

Păi hai să vedem..."student number" se referă într-adevăr la numărul matricol al studentului (care primește un număr în registrul de evidență al studenților, registrul păstrat de secretariatul școlii, liceului, facultății etc.). Însă nu prea văd cum aș traduce numărul matricol al "foii matricole" cu student number din moment ce ne referim la foaia matricolă cu notele și nu la numărul de ordine al studentului. Eu chiar acum traduc niste foi matricole și la "numărul matricol" am: Vol. IX, pg. 77, nr. 77 și nu știu dacă vreun "student number" arată așa . De aceea, cel puțin eu, traduc "numărul matricol al studentului" ori cu "Student ID" sau "Student number" iar numărul matricol al foii matricole cu "Transcript number".

Toate cele bune,
Claudiu


----------



## farscape

Dacă am intrat în cultură... mergem mai departe 

OP a cerut o traducere pentru termenul "număr matricol" după care a precizat că-i trebuie pentru "foaia matricolă". Deci avem doi termeni din care numai unul apare explicit la începutul discuției (număr matricol).

Număr matricol (AmE): student ID/number
Foaie matricolă(AmE): academic record
Foaie matricolă (copie): academic record transcript
Număr de foaie matricolă (copie): academic transcript number, unde _academic_ poate să lipsească când e subînțeles în context (vezi aici unul din puținele exemple pe care le-am găsit).


Numai bine,
.


----------



## irinet

Cred că numărul matricol de la piept nici nu mai există la noi. Acum totul se reduce la hârtii. Chiar mă întreb dacă "student ID" există la noi?


----------



## Zareza

numărul matricol =* school patch *(doar că nu există număr )


----------

